# Smooth as Silk Soap



## linn

I just tried this soap after it cured; and it lathers like crazy and feels good to the skin. 

1 oz. apricot oil 
1 oz. macadamia nut oil 
10 oz. coconut oil, 76 degree 
1 oz. castor oil 
1 oz. mango butter 
1 oz. shea butter 
4 oz. soybean oil 
1 tsp raw silk fibers added to lye solution 
7.2 oz. distilled water 
2.8 oz. lye 

As usual I made this as blender soap and it turned out well for me.


----------



## thefarm

linn said:


> I just tried this soap after it cured; and it lathers like crazy and feels good to the skin.
> 
> 1 oz. apricot oil
> 1 oz. macadamia nut oil
> 10 oz. coconut oil, 76 degree
> 1 oz. castor oil
> 1 oz. mango butter
> 1 oz. shea butter
> 4 oz. soybean oil
> 1 tsp raw silk fibers added to lye solution
> 7.2 oz. distilled water
> 2.8 oz. lye
> 
> As usual I made this as blender soap and it turned out well for me.


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Could I ask what is raw sild fibers? where do you find these oils? thanks Brenda


----------



## linn

I can't remember for sure where I got the silk fibers. It was from some soap supplies company. I get most of my oils and butters from Camden Grey. You can pick up coconut oil and soybean oil at Walmart.


----------



## thefarm

linn said:


> I can't remember for sure where I got the silk fibers. It was from some soap supplies company. I get most of my oils and butters from Camden Grey. You can pick up coconut oil and soybean oil at Walmart.


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Thank you ! What dept would I find that in? Brenda


----------



## Jillis

How many pounds of soap does this make? Or should I say ounces? 
Thanks, Jill!


----------



## linn

This makes about 19 oz. of soap. I found the cocount and soybean oil in the same section as the cooking oils. You may have to look closely at the label for the soybean oil.  The label may say vegetable oil; but have the little leaf symbol and when you look at the ingredients you will find it is soybean oil.


----------



## thefarm

linn said:


> This makes about 19 oz. of soap. I found the cocount and soybean oil in the same section as the cooking oils. You may have to look closely at the label for the soybean oil. The label may say vegetable oil; but have the little leaf symbol and when you look at the ingredients you will find it is soybean oil.


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Thank you! Brenda


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

for silk, if you can find a 100% silk shirt at good will, you'll have a lot of silk to play with!

Use about .5" - 1" square of silk material to every pound oil (PPO = per pound oil). You'll want to add it to your lye solution while it is hot to dissolve the lye. Any dye in the silk material is insignificant and will not affect your soap.


----------



## linn

That is a great tip! I am going to have to check out my local Good Will.


----------



## Jillis

Cyndi, how do you use the silk? Do you shred it, or does the lye cause it to dissolve and mix in?
Thanks!


----------



## Dreaming2Loudly

Very interesting! Hubby has a silk shirt that has been begging to become something else for awhile.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Jillis,
the heat of the lye solution melts the silk! No need to shred!!


----------

